# Table top propane grill.



## vilasman (Mar 16, 2006)

Do any of you have or have you ever used a table top propane grill? The place that i live in only allows propane grills and I really dont have the space, the money or really the need for one of those big shiny steel cadillac grills, since there are only two of us.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 16, 2006)

Here's one from Weber.  

http://www.weber.com/bbq/pub/grill/2005/portable/pg_gag.aspx

They also have a tabletop charcoal model.


----------



## GB (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeap I used to use one all the time. We would take it to music festivals and concerts and stuff like that.


----------



## mugsy27 (Mar 16, 2006)

i used one of these for years back when i lived in a tiny apartment...it worked amazingly well! Homedepot has em for about $25


----------



## ironchef (Mar 16, 2006)

I hope you're using it outdoors and not indoors. Propane should *never* be used indoors.


----------



## htc (Mar 16, 2006)

Ironchef, I've heard the same thing said about using charcoal indoors. Big no-no.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 16, 2006)

Absolutely correct!  Neither type of grill should ever be used indoors.  Both fuels breakdown to harmful gases during combustion and can kill in an enclosed space.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 16, 2006)

I used one last year. It cost $17 bucks. It broke after 4 months. But thats fine. Got my moneys worth out of it.


----------



## The Z (Mar 17, 2006)

Here's mine.  I'm in a similar situation (no space)... and this baby from Weber
works really well.  It's a little more expensive than some (about $130) but has
a nicer grill surface than some of the cheaper models.


----------

